# Wealth Tax



## slatts (Sep 17, 2013)

I have to catch up on previous years wealth tax as a non resident

I have been told to take the Valor Cal figure from my yearly bill and multiply by 0.02% = the amount owed

Complete a form take the form and pay at the bank then hand the from into the tax office

It appears to simple so I am worried I have missed something can anyone please help

Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

slatts said:


> I have to catch up on previous years wealth tax as a non resident
> 
> I have been told to take the Valor Cal figure from my yearly bill and multiply by 0.02% = the amount owed
> 
> ...


I think you are a little confused. As a non-resident, you don't have to pay wealth tax.

If you have a property here, then the tax you have to pay is 'imputed rental tax'.

If I recall correctly it is normally 1.1% of the cadastral value and then 24.75% of that. so the figure is nearer (0.0027 * cadastral value).


----------



## slatts (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks and is the rest of the process as I suggested and if so what is the form I have to use


Slatts


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I think the form is modelo 210. 

As to the process, I think others can answer this better than me.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

It is a Form 210, but you can only complete it online these days. English version is available here and instructions in English here

There is nowhere on the form to add a fine or late payment interest. I wouldn't worry about it, I would just pay and wait for them to ask you for it.


----------



## slatts (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks I assume I only fill in certain parts? as the only tax due is for my property that I own and don't rent it out


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

If you use the link I sent you, you fill in your details in the first section, the period and dates in the second, then Box 02 Income Type (select 02) and Box 03 currency you are paying in, then the details and address of the taxpayer in the UK, then the property details, then you fill in the taxable base, which is the catastral value x 1.1% or 2%, then box 21, tax rate, then the amount, Box 22. Then whether you're paying at a bank in spain, or from abroad.

Then you generate the pdf, and make a note of the reference


----------



## slatts (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks I will have a go in the next month or so and let you know how I get on


----------

